# Bills Custom Reels



## Tommy

Just want to comment on Bill Thomas and his custom reel shop. I've purchased a couple of reels from him in the past. The reels were always as advertised and shipped out promptly.

Bill recently built me a custom 6600 wide for tournament casting using a QTC frame and an Abu 6600 w spool. 

*THIS REEL ROCKS!!*

It may be the best I've thrown.... 

Thanks Bill


----------



## willyrobt

Tommy,
Thank you for a great endorcement. For you people who would like to take a look at some of my reels, you can go to my link at www.customrodsnreels.com . Thank you again Tommy for your endorcement, here is to 900 plus feet this year.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## FishinMortician

Hey Tommy, I was dreaming about a new reel just last night!

Currently using a 525mag on my AFAW Big Beach rod.

Parused his fine selections- but have not a clue about what is what.

What would you suggest?

I will fish with the 525mag, asking for a reel that will help with the distance casting.

Thanks-Paul


----------



## Tommy

Paul,

If you are going to purchase one reel to cover all of your distance casting needs my suggestion would be an abu garcia 5550 CT (or CS conversion, levelwind removed and crossbar added) with a custom mag control, either center mag or offset mag control. 

The 5500 will allow you to cover the entire range of sinker weights. You can pick up 2 spools, load one with .31 for the 150 and 175 and load the other with .28 for the 100 and 125. The only drawback to the 5500 size reel comes when you start casting consistantly over 800'. Line capacity can be marginal on the .31. I get around this by _slightly_ overspooling, but until you are 800+ then it will not be an issue, just load to the lip with .31 and about 1/16th under the lip for .28 .

Ideal is to have a 6500 for the .31 and a 5500 for the .28.

Bill does good work and I can recommend his reels without hesitation.

Tommy


----------



## willyrobt

FishinMortician,
I also have custom QTC frames for the 5500 if you are looking for a very clean look. I have a lot of reels that are not on my web page. Drop me a line if your want to talk about different reels.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## Ed K

I want to add a comment on Bill's service. He did a knobby mag on an Avet for me it works great, extremely fast turn around on the work. A real pleasure to deal with. 

Ed


----------



## AL_N_VB

Ed K said:


> I want to add a comment on Bill's service. He did a knobby mag on an Avet for me it works great, extremely fast turn around on the work. A real pleasure to deal with.
> 
> Ed


hey Ed.....how bout postin a pic of the Avet? I will be needing some mags soon!


----------



## Mark G

*just wanted to add*

another thumbs up for Bill. Very happy with the tricked out abus I bought from him awhile back, QTC cages, benfield mags, the works. Great service and excellent workmanship.


:fishing: 

Mark


----------



## willyrobt

I want to thank all of you for the props. I always try to make my reels as good as you can get. If it isn't exactly what you wanted then I always give a full refund. My new improved AVET mag unit is getting very popular. I decreased the size of the mag unit but it continues to control the cast very nicely. I am getting reports from customers that are casting over 200 meters with a ten foot rod. That was with an AVET SX. There could be a little exageration in there, LOL, but as long as they are happy I am also. I have also improved my center and knobby mag units for my ABUs. I have my own lathe and continue to develop smaller more compact mag unit. Thanks again.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## willyrobt

I wanted to let you all know that I put up a couple QTC'd reels on my web store. Take a look if you get a chance. Have a great day/week.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## mud

*Took Tommy's advise*



willyrobt said:


> I want to thank all of you for the props. I always try to make my reels as good as you can get. If it isn't exactly what you wanted then I always give a full refund. My new improved AVET mag unit is getting very popular. I decreased the size of the mag unit but it continues to control the cast very nicely. I am getting reports from customers that are casting over 200 meters with a ten foot rod. That was with an AVET SX. There could be a little exageration in there, LOL, but as long as they are happy I am also. I have also improved my center and knobby mag units for my ABUs. I have my own lathe and continue to develop smaller more compact mag unit. Thanks again.
> V/R
> Bill Thomas


Sent Bill my Purple Avet MXL and cant wait to get it back to test it out on my oceanmaster and hopefully this summer with an AFAW I plan to get from Tommy when available. Really excited and if all goes well will be sending my avet sx...will update!!!opcorn:


----------



## Tippet

Hey Willyrobt, great site. Is that beautiful rod you have on there the actual record-setting rod, or is one of the same model? Not that it matters, but I'm curious like a cat. Sure is a gorgeous in the pix.


----------



## mud

*Purple Avet MXL*



mud said:


> Sent Bill my Purple Avet MXL and cant wait to get it back to test it out on my oceanmaster and hopefully this summer with an AFAW I plan to get from Tommy when available. Really excited and if all goes well will be sending my avet sx...will update!!!opcorn:



Got the reel back and hmmm. Tried casting with it and it feels like the magnets are constantly rubbing on the spool. The mag knobby turns itself durring the cast and when winding im not sure if it is supposed to be that loose or not as this is my first custom mag. When in free spool mode it doesnt spin like it used to no matter if the mag is backed all the way off. Also I get alot of wabble out of the rod tip when in flight with this reel only and not with my non magged sx and my 525. Is this normal?


----------



## Tommy

Contact Bill. It sounds like there may be a problem. If the spool is in contact with the mags then you don't want to cast it.

Tommy


----------



## Ralph

*resolution...*



mud said:


> Got the reel back and hmmm. Tried casting with it and it feels like the magnets are constantly rubbing on the spool. The mag knobby turns itself durring the cast and when winding im not sure if it is supposed to be that loose or not as this is my first custom mag. When in free spool mode it doesnt spin like it used to no matter if the mag is backed all the way off. Also I get alot of wabble out of the rod tip when in flight with this reel only and not with my non magged sx and my 525. Is this normal?


mud, how did this matter resovle itsefl? i talked to this guy on the phone [sounded knowledgable] and was planning to have him modify a few of my reels. please advise at your earliest convenience. thanks


----------



## mud

Bottom line is, go for it! Bill is a stand up guy and knows his work well!! I will have him order a magged side plate for my blue yonder


----------



## willyrobt

mud said:


> Got the reel back and hmmm. Tried casting with it and it feels like the magnets are constantly rubbing on the spool. The mag knobby turns itself durring the cast and when winding im not sure if it is supposed to be that loose or not as this is my first custom mag. When in free spool mode it doesnt spin like it used to no matter if the mag is backed all the way off. Also I get alot of wabble out of the rod tip when in flight with this reel only and not with my non magged sx and my 525. Is this normal?


Mud,
If you are haveing a problem with your reel please feel free to call me. I think you have my phone number. I pre test every reel I send out but they do get damaged in the mail now and then. Your knobby mag unit should not be hitting the spool when fully engaged and when you do back them off your reel will free spool faster. If it isn't then the mag unit is damaged. Please contact me if there is a problem here. 
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels.


----------



## willyrobt

Tippet said:


> Hey Willyrobt, great site. Is that beautiful rod you have on there the actual record-setting rod, or is one of the same model? Not that it matters, but I'm curious like a cat. Sure is a gorgeous in the pix.


Tippet,
No it's not the record holding rod. It is the same model. I had it built by Roy Allen who has the rod builder part of my web store. It is a big rod but will deffinitely throw some lead a long way. I'm not the greatest caster but a guy like Tommy would be hitting 800 plus with it on a regular basis. Thanks for asking.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## willyrobt

*Penn 525 knobby magged side plates.*

Penn 525s,
I have made arrangements with a company in Europe to make the knobby magnetic control units for the 525s. I know you people who like the peen reels remember the knobby magged 525s. This side plate is very similiar to that unit. If you are interested take a look at my store or drop me an email. Have a great day/week.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels


----------



## bigeye47

avet sx knobby magged by bill
had one done with 10 day turn around
can't complain about that[ a few other shops have 6 mos if lucky] live in chilly ne. got reel back just before new yr. had a couple of so-so days [mid 40's] so took out to ball field to try. put it on ron arra 1321 with 3 oz roberts ranger. now i totally expected some nasty nests[one minor as newbie to conventional] with bad back and not trying to hurt myself was throwing 85-90 yds flatfooted [minor league distance for u guys] but the control issues throwing against or into the wind has really changed my mind about conventional casting. also spent some time on phone with bill and probable got more valuable info than i got from shops here.
bill ur rocking the upper echelon of the casting elite with ur knowledge and willingness to share with the rest of us. thanx
[ bill dr says maybe end sept or oct may be able to throw some weight again. procedure went well and as long i don't do anything stupid lol better than 90% success ]
:beer:


----------



## willyrobt

bigeye47,
I am happy that you are feeling better. Keep practicing with your avet. I think you can get it out there 100 plus yards once your back is feeling better. Call me any time you need help.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels


----------



## mud

willyrobt said:


> Mud,
> If you are haveing a problem with your reel please feel free to call me. I think you have my phone number. I pre test every reel I send out but they do get damaged in the mail now and then. Your knobby mag unit should not be hitting the spool when fully engaged and when you do back them off your reel will free spool faster. If it isn't then the mag unit is damaged. Please contact me if there is a problem here.
> V/R
> Bill Thomas
> Bills Custom Reels.


I have contacted Bill and will be sending my avet back to him for him to look over. Will update the results as soon as I get it back. Guys this guy even offered another reel if I wasnt happy with the performance of the magged avet and all i can say is wow what a guy that stands behind all his work. Will update soon. Thanks P&S


----------



## mud

Bill is a guy that stands behind his work. Turns out my avet mag job was damaged in the mail so instead of him redoing it he offered me a ct rocket modifyied by him and worked over to a thing of beauty with a benfield side plate. Guys this reel is hot and boy did he pay attention to detail and as a former machinist I know what im looking at!!! Im now having him build me a magged center style unit for my blue yonder and cant wait for him to tell me its complete. This guy stands behind his work even if others in the buis dont. I feel we are lucky to have such a guy that does outstanding work in quick turn around time. No questions as for all my future purchases as it will be Bills Custom reels!!! After all the work he has scheduled for me I will be eyeing his high dollar custom tourney reels with qtc frames, abec 7 bearings and benfield side plates. This guy knows his reels and is a pleasure to do buisness with...Try him you wont regret it


----------



## Centralpafish

Is there any need to add to the acolades? Not only is Bill a craftsman, he's a gentlemn. He's fixing up couple of reels for me now and getting me a new ABU too. Philly Jack


----------



## willyrobt

*Thank You All.*

I just wanted to thank all of you. You are not just my customers as you all know. I just got in a batch of new 6600W QTC frames. I know I have promised some of the frames to some of you and wanted to let you know they are available. Again thanks to all and pierandsurf is by far the best board I have seen. Take care all great casting and fishing.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels

P. S. Tommy Rocks.


----------



## willyrobt

*New ABU 6600 pro max custom QTC frames.*

I am taking orders for anyone who would like one of the new 6600 pro max custom reels with custom QTC frame from Europe. They utulize the spool from the 6600 promax, which is like the 5500 spool but wider and narrower at the ends. Tommy, on Saturday, set a new US record with a special one done up for him. Give me a call if you are interested.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels


----------



## Tommy

I really like the 6600. It is a little wider and sits lower than the 5500 with a little more line capacity.

Perfect fit for me.... 

Thanks Bill


----------



## willyrobt

Tommy said:


> I really like the 6600. It is a little wider and sits lower than the 5500 with a little more line capacity.
> 
> Perfect fit for me....
> 
> Thanks Bill


Tommy,
I hope to see you hitting 900 feet with it. That is my goal build you a reel that will hit 900 plus feet. Good luck in May.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## Kwesi W.

Am I wrong for assuming this reel is bigger than the 6500?


----------



## Webmaster

On Bill’s advise and after hearing early on of Tommy’s success with his, I built myself a 6600W, and it’s a real dream. 6600W QTC frame, 6600W spool, and MagElite side plates and a little hand work on the mag plate so it would fit/slide inside the spool rim. It’s just a very little tad wider than the 6500 and the spool is just a very little tad smaller in diameter than the 6500.


----------



## willyrobt

kmw21230 said:


> Am I wrong for assuming this reel is bigger than the 6500?


KMW,
Sorry for the long wait for my reply. I didn't see that there was a second page on this thread. To answer your question the 6600 is from the old 6600 promax. It holds a little more line than a 5500 but not quite as much as the 6500. What makes it nice is it will sping as good or better than the 5500 spool does and hold more line. This seems to result in longer casting. Tommy has done well with it and he just started using it. I am making one up for Scott Selby in Australia to see how he can do with it. I have ordered four qtc frames in this size and can get more if requested. 
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels


----------



## cobiacatcher82

if you do a search somewhere in here i posted a pic of the knobby bill put on my avet mxl. he has done 3 of mine for me and are plain amazing. Will be conacting you soon by the way bill to look into a tourny reel. thanks for everything

seth


----------



## willyrobt

cobiacatcher82 said:


> if you do a search somewhere in here i posted a pic of the knobby bill put on my avet mxl. he has done 3 of mine for me and are plain amazing. Will be conacting you soon by the way bill to look into a tourny reel. thanks for everything
> 
> seth


Seth,
Sounds great. I am just finishing up a couple right now. I also just got done doing one for a memeber of the AVET fishing team in California. He really liked the setup. He used it for Calico Bass in the bay. 
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## eric

willyrobt said:


> KMW,
> Sorry for the long wait for my reply. I didn't see that there was a second page on this thread. To answer your question the 6600 is from the old 6600 promax. It holds a little more line than a 5500 but not quite as much as the 6500. What makes it nice is it will sping as good or better than the 5500 spool does and hold more line. This seems to result in longer casting. Tommy has done well with it and he just started using it. I am making one up for Scott Selby in Australia to see how he can do with it. I have ordered four qtc frames in this size and can get more if requested.
> V/R
> Bill Thomas
> Bills Custom Reels



ahh scott. that crazy 3step caster.. i think he would do very well with your reel bill, he does hit 300yd... so thats good news.

hey bill, can ya hit me a PM for price? a 66w qtc frame , spool and axle?
i got alot of sideplates here. lol

sorry for using this thread for inquiries tommy xD


----------



## willyrobt

Tommy xD,
I sent you a pm with the info you requested. You may want to consider the new 6600 qtc frame vice the 6600W. It seems like the 6600 may cast a little farther than the 6600W when conditions are right. But both are fine selections. I spoke with Scott Selby and he says he has hit 898.00 feet. I think with this new 6600 reel he will hit the 900 foot mark. There are only 9 people, that I know of, that have hit 900 feet. Thank you for your enquiry. Have a great week.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels


----------



## willyrobt

I will have a newly designed 5600 pro max/black max QTC frames available soon. These frames will allow the customer to build a 5600 pro or black max from 5000 or 6000 side plates with an ABU 5600 Pro/Black Max spool. You use a shaft from the 5000 size reel. Should be an ideal reel size for .28mm line sizes. Have a great day/week all.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels


----------



## NcRon

*New 6500 Full tourney from Bill*

Hi folks 

I just Received my First Full tournament Reel.He and I emailed back and forth for a couple of days.And I basically told him what I wanted,then more or less put it in his hands.He made some suggestion and I took his advice.And wow it was even more awesome than I expected.An awesome piece of craftsmanship!Its a 6500cl Ct converted with one of his design Knobby side plates,which is awesome.I could not be more pleased with the purchase I made,and the friendly and prompt service that was provided by Bill.So if you looking maybe into getting into distance casting,Drop him a line or give him a call he wont steer you wrong.

Again awesome Job

Thanks
Ron


----------



## willyrobt

*New Benfield side plate.*

I will have a picture of a new Benfield side plate, with his center mag unit, up on my web page soon. It is a design that I asked Mike to build for me. Instead of the adapter plate and adapter pieces, it has three screws that holds it in place just like the original abu reel has. No adjustement, no slipping, no binding, will work great for tournaments and fishing. Very nice because the fisherman can swap between the Benfield magged side plate and the stock side plate. Only for CT type abu reels. This is a very nice product. Cheers.
Bill Thomas


----------



## NcRon

Hi Bill

I can't wait to see a picture of that,I would be very interested in purchasing one of those.Just Pm with the info and price.

:beer:
Ron


----------



## willyrobt

Picture is up on my web store. Also I got in two orders of QTC frames. I have 8 left. Have a great day/week all.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## willyrobt

For all you penn users. I have a replacement mag side plate for the penn 525 mag slidy with knobby style mag control knob with four magnets in the unit. It also has a line out alarm so you don't loose that function. I should have a picture of it up on my web store soon. If you are interested pm me. 
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reel Shop


----------



## JimDE

Bill, Please check your sites E-Mail. Tks


----------



## NcRon

Very nice Knobby side plate Bill.I couldn't have been more pleased and Its a real Penn also...!

Ron


----------



## raldt3

*7000c3 h.s*

hey bill i use this reel for heavy bait 12ft heavy rod.been using it stock for 8yrs .thinkin about sending it to u for some mods.what can i do to it to get max.casting performance without losing my clicker and levelwind. i've considered removal of the levelwind but are there any upgrade to a levelwindas it does seem to be dragging a bit even freshly cleaned.i usually work on my own reels but wondering what an educated hand can do. i'm only interested in fishing with this reel not casting 5 miles but would love u to talk some sense into me . [email protected]. as bill dance would say " im so confused" thanks 7000c3 high speed maroon made in sweden


----------



## KingFisherman

Never been to Bill's shop. I just might have to go. He is right up the road from me.


----------



## willyrobt

*How is everyone doing.*

I am sorry I haven't posted for a while but I am now working a real job to go along with my shop. If anyone needs anything give me a holler. Good casting and great fisning to all.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reel Shop


----------



## curtisb

Bill is a great guy to talk to and great to buy from. He will take time to help over the phone if you need help with a reel problem. I bought a QTC frame for one of my 6500 from him last year and would definately purchase from him again.

Curtis


----------



## willyrobt

Curtis, All
Give me a call. 843-873-7930. Also to all my new email address is [email protected]. For you that would like one of the new low profile qtc frames give me a holler. I can usually get them in within two weeks or less. Thank you and all have a great day/week.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## willyrobt01

*Shop is Open.*

Hello to all. I have reopened my shop. Hope to hear from all of you soon.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## PARTSDEV

*Welcome back!!*

looks like we can find you at the old site?


----------



## willyrobt01

Parts,
Yes, my old web site is back up. I just show a couple of examples of products. Thank you for your interest. I am ready to build some very nice reels for both casting and fishing.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## anw0625

can we see some of the pics?????


----------



## ajklaz

yes i too had a reel done by bill it was a avet.i got it in the mail put it on my rod.off to cape hatterus for some drum fishing.when i got there i found out the guts and spool was missing .i gress some one for got to turn the screews to the right .oh well there goes 350.00 or more good luck fishing.....


----------



## ajklaz

ajklaz said:


> yes i too had a reel done by bill it was a avet.i got it in the mail put it on my rod.off to cape hatterus for some drum fishing.when i got there i found out the guts and spool was missing .i gress some one for got to turn the screews to the right .oh well there goes 350.00 or more good luck fishing.....


well i should have made sure it was ok be for going.weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------

